# January 2013 TOTM Official Voting



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Voting is now open

Good luck and voting closes 20th February 2013 and The winner will be announced and Prizes will be sent. Please use this thread to discuss the pros and cons of each tanks.

May the Best Tank Win

Tank 1









Tank 2









Tank 3









Tank 4









Tank 5









Tank 6









Tank 7









Tank 8









Tank 9









Tank 10


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tank #1. You're on the right track. I think once you establish some more plants, and maybe add a few more details to the foreground and such it will look even better, but it looks good.

Tank #2. Simply incredible. I can't imagine the time or the wallet it took to have that installed. Definitely a neat piece. The rock structure in the middle is a nice focal point, but personally I'm distracted by things like the little pharoah sitting in the bottom right of the tank. That's just my personal opinion.

Tank #3. Algae control, algae control, and more algae control.

Tank #4. I really like this one. It's subtle, yet vibrant. The black sand really makes the rest of the tank pop.

Tanks #5. This is my dream room. One day... One question, though. Why are there so many filters on that back tank? Are you seeding them with bacteria for other tanks?

Tank #6. To be completely honest, the picture is just small enough that I can't really make out any details of the tank. Bring the camera in a little bit closer.

Tank #7. I like this one as well. It reminds me of one of those Asian gardens.

Tank #8. This one really does it for me. The way the plants blend from tall to short really adds to the eye-appeal. The driftwood is a great addition as well. That's a tank to be proud of.

Tank #9. I wish I knew more about saltwater so I could have a more knowledgeable opinion. I have seen my fair share of nano cubes though, and as far as they go this one is pretty impressive.

Tank #10. I like the idea. I've thought about doing this many times with fidler crabs or frogs or something like that, but have never gotten around to it. What exactly do you have in there?


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

For tank 5, there are so many filters because I wanted to use two smaller ones rather than one big one but the smaller ones started leaking!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! These tanks are amazing. Wall tank!?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Since when did TOTM start being entry-anonymous? 

My tank is #10, and it has a mudskipper, pepper Cory cats, and feeder endler/guppies


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

hXcChic22 said:


> Since when did TOTM start being entry-anonymous?
> 
> My tank is #10, and it has a mudskipper, pepper Cory cats, and feeder endler/guppies


My tank is tank is #2.... I completed the rock word and the wood work over the past few nights. I only submitted a front shot but I completed the rest working late, I just wanted to try and get my den back and claim my house back.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry guys, ill remeber that for next month, mine is tank 7 and 9


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I like that the entries were anonymous! That way, I was voting for the tank only, and guessing whose tanks they were! They are some nice tanks, btw.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine was number 1. Thanks for all the support to get it that way! I'm currently establishing a mystery species of rams. (cant really identify and to skittish to get a pic) I plan to add more plants, a little bit more vertical driftwood and a school of cardinals.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

the tanks are wonderful this month, #2.....I dream of something like that!!


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I would have to say tank #4. I like the clean and simple aqua scape. I love the contrast with the greens and blacks and then the brown limb thrown in the middle


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Brilliant, well done C-King you win this months TOTM, speak to Graceful for your prize


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow! Who knew I would be so rediculously pleased with myself for winning an aquarium contest? Honestly, I feel like the Mardi Gras queen on fat Tuesday!  Now, If I can just get my better half to genuflect whenever I enter a room...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

All TOTM and POTM contests are designed to be anonymous. You should not be giving away which tank/photo is yours until polls have closed. Any questions go take a look at the rules in the POTM section


----------

